# WEGO WORLD TOUR



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I wanted to introduce everyone to the WEGO WORLD TOUR (WWT for short)...









This is a first annual car show tour that will consist of about 10 shows mainly in the south (mostly in Texas). Exhibitors can earn points by competing at the shows and compete for the top prizes.

I will be posting the cash prizes, a preliminary list of shows, rules and regulations, etc....in the next few days

For more info, visit www.WEGOWEB.org


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

PRELIMINARY CASH PRIZES (subject to change until 3/1/07)

*$2,500 - TOUR CHAMPION
$2,500 - CLUB CHAMPION
$500 - BIKE CHAMPION
$500 - HOP CHAMPION
$500 - RADICAL CUSTOM CHAMPION
$500 - FULL CUSTOM CHAMPION
$500 - SEMI CUSTOM CHAMPION
$500 - MILD CUSTOM CHAMPION
$500 - STREET CUSTOM CHAMPION
$500 - ASSOCIATION CHAMPION*

These awards will be paid out at the Tour Championship at the Car Show & Concert in Houston, TX (Reliant Center) in early November/late October (we can't set an exact date until the Houston Texans schedule comes out


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin: U KNOW DALLAS LOWRIDERS IS GONNA BE THERE. :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Here is a preliminary show list:

3/18 - LMPevents 3rd Annual Show in Dallas, TX (Fair Park) (FULL POINTS)
5/6 - LMPevents 1st Annual Cinco De Mayo Celebration in Austin, TX (Travis County Expo Center) (FULL POINTS)
6/3 - ASP 1st Annual in Houston (Reliant Arena) (FULL POINTS)
8/5 - 1st Annual Show in Dallas, TX (Market Hall) (HALF POINTS)
8/11 - Tiempos Locos Annual Show & Shine in Longview, TX (Maude Cobb Convention Center) (FULL POINTS)
8/26 - M&M Promotions 1st Annual Car Show & Festival in Houston, TX (HALF POINTS)
9/2 - Royal Touch's annual Car Show in Bryan, TX (HALF POINTS)
9/16 - LMPevents 2nd Annual Fiestas Patrias Festival in Austin, TX (Travis County Expo Center) (HALF POINTS)

and the Tour Championship show....
Nov. - 25th Annual Car Show in Reliant Center (FULL POINTS)


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

We appreciate the support! Can anyone beat Dallas Lowriders for the club championship???


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

ttt :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

SOUNDS GOOD. LET THE FUN BEGIN.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ok, I've heard some questions about what is WEGO? and what is it about?

Well, the WWT is in no means competition for LRM/Go-Lo events. 

We just wanted to put together a series of shows open to any respected promoters who wanted to participate. We realize the car show scene has died down a lot over the past few years and wanted to bring it back up again. Hopefully, with the tour prize money, it will push people to show at more shows and help make the shows big again. Big shows attracts new people to the sport/culture and helps keep lowriding in the spotlight.

As one of the organizers of this venture, we are in no way trying to profit from the WWT. All of the sponsor money raised is being used for the cash awards, trophies, promotional material, etc. I will not make a penny on the tour itself. My personal benefit will be, hopefully, there will be more cars at my personal events.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 7 2007, 10:27 PM~7204358
> *ok, I've heard some questions about what is WEGO?  and what is it about?
> 
> Well, the WWT is in no means competition for LRM/Go-Lo events.
> ...


I'm sooooooooo ready!!!!!! Let the good times roll baby! Roll it up.... light it up ...smoke it up... inhale......exhale......
Oh sorry... wrong topic...... :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

interesting....


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Feb 8 2007, 05:25 PM~7212344
> *I'm sooooooooo ready!!!!!! Let the good times roll baby! Roll it up.... light it up ...smoke it up... inhale......exhale......
> Oh sorry... wrong topic......  :biggrin:
> *



when u come to dallas bring me some. :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:0


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 10 2007, 09:26 AM~7225086
> *:0
> *



hey man stop following me. :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 10 2007, 10:30 AM~7225099
> *hey man stop following me.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Stop bumping the topics! :twak: I hear my email "BEEP" everytime someone replies and I come running to see whats going on :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 10 2007, 09:47 AM~7225168
> *:0 Stop bumping the topics!  :twak:  I hear my email "BEEP" everytime someone replies and I come running to see whats going on  :biggrin:
> *



beep beep beep. :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 10 2007, 10:50 AM~7225185
> *beep beep beep.  :biggrin:
> *


Grrrr....I'm trying to watch Angel Eyes :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

is that a movie. or a tv show. :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 10 2007, 10:58 AM~7225228
> *is that a movie. or a tv show.  :biggrin:
> *


A movie with J-Lo :biggrin: It's over now  I love that ass


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 10 2007, 09:59 AM~7225235
> *A movie with J-Lo  :biggrin:  It's over now    I love that ass
> *




oh ok beep beep


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 7 2007, 07:00 AM~7197329
> *I wanted to introduce everyone to the WEGO WORLD TOUR (WWT for short)...
> 
> This is a first annual car show tour that will consist of about 10 shows mainly in the south (mostly in Texas).  Exhibitors can earn points by competing at the shows and compete for the top prizes.
> ...


Mostly? You have 9 shows listed and each one is in Texas


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

well, there will probably be one show out of Texas in 2007. Remember, this is the 1st year of the tour...it will slowly expand into other states...


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 10 2007, 10:21 AM~7225067
> *when u come to dallas bring me some.  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

For more info you can also check out www.myspace.com/wegoworldtour


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

cant wait for the shows to begin. its gonna be on.


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 16 2007, 12:25 PM~7278062
> *cant wait for the shows to begin. its gonna be on.
> *


u know it


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

:scrutinize: <---that's my crack head smiley....


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 21 2007, 07:24 PM~7320253
> *ttt
> *


x2


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 16 2007, 11:52 AM~7277703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


23 Days til the first stop on the WeGo Tour!!!!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The tophy on the flyer is what the trophies look like....they are solid crystal trophies that weigh a very good amount!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 10 2007, 11:47 AM~7225168
> *:0 Stop bumping the topics!  :twak:  I hear my email "BEEP" everytime someone replies and I come running to see whats going on  :biggrin:
> *


lol.. BEEP BEEP ******!!



> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Feb 10 2007, 05:04 PM~7226855
> *Mostly? You have 9 shows listed and each one is in Texas
> *


get the ***** a map! or link to mapquest!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 26 2007, 09:19 AM~7353362
> *The tophy on the flyer is what the trophies look like....they are solid crystal trophies that weigh a very good amount!
> *


i use to have a bong that looked like that.. uffin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

sounds good to me......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

well count me out.. fk a car show..and fk a trophy.. its da streets where you'll find me! where real ****** put in their work!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:uh: 

you gonna be first in line just how you were at lrm....

loser....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 27 2007, 04:16 PM~7365374
> *:uh:
> 
> you gonna be first in line just how you were at lrm....
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 27 2007, 04:16 PM~7365374
> *:uh:
> 
> you gonna be first in line just how you were at lrm....
> ...


LMAO!!! 
When I first read that I thought you were talking about me... I was there last year at 11:30 friday...I figured....might as well..I don't got anything else to do...

...However..I've learned from experience...the gas station right by there closes early...don't drink alot or red bull...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Feb 27 2007, 05:00 PM~7365761
> *LMAO!!!
> When I first read that I thought you were talking about me... I was there last year at 11:30 friday...I figured....might as well..I don't got anything else to do...
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: but red bull gives you wings!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The first event on the tour is only 2 weeks away!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

9 days left until liftoff!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

well b at the austin shows 4 sure n mab some others








us at ur sep.16 2006


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Cool...well 1 show down...the next show is Austin, TX on May 6th!!!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 28 2007, 01:17 PM~7373413
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: but red bull gives you wings!
> *


and a full bladder


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The standings are in after 1 show...Visit wegoweb.org for the standings!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 23 2007, 10:19 PM~7540397
> *The standings are in after 1 show...Visit wegoweb.org for the standings!
> *



hey john...give me a call or email me when you get a chance homie...hope to see you sunday...


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## CarShowCutie (Apr 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Every time I go to a picnic or car show everyone's talking about the WEGO tour. Cool!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The Austin show is coming up soon...then, it's on to show #3...


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 24 2007, 06:09 AM~7760947
> *The Austin show is coming up soon...then, it's on to show #3...
> *





I'M READY

:biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Apr 24 2007, 07:28 AM~7760998
> *I'M READY
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Looks like you and Slab City are going for one of them big wins at the Houston show!

Good Luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

WEGO Tour show dates

(Past)3/18 - LMPevents 3rd Annual Show in Dallas, TX (Fair Park) (FULL POINTS)

5/6 - LMPevents 1st Annual Cinco De Mayo Celebration in Austin, TX (Travis County Expo Center) (FULL POINTS)

6/3 - ASP 1st Annual in Houston (Reliant Arena) (FULL POINTS)

8/5 - 1st Annual Show in Dallas, TX (Market Hall) (HALF POINTS)

8/11 - Tiempos Locos Annual Show & Shine in Longview, TX (Maude Cobb Convention Center) (FULL POINTS)

8/26 - M&M Promotions 1st Annual Car Show & Festival in Houston, TX (HALF POINTS)

9/2 - Royal Touch's annual Car Show in Bryan, TX (HALF POINTS)

9/16 - LMPevents 2nd Annual Fiestas Patrias Festival in Austin, TX (Travis County Expo Center) (HALF POINTS)

and the Tour Championship show....
Nov. - 25th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show in Reliant Center (FULL POINTS)

2007 Show Calendar


May 20th -- Presidintez Picnic -- Joe pool lake

May 27th -- Majestix Pinnic - -- same park as allways 

June 17th -- Dub car show - 16th Move in -- Market Hall

July 8th -- Dallas Lowriders Picnic -- Flag Pole Hill Park

July 15th --- TECHNIQUES CAR SHOW AT THE VFW ---

Augest 8th -- Texas CAR SHOW - 7th Move in -- Market Hall

Sept. 7th -- Playlanx Picnic ---- Samuel Park / East Dallas ! ! !!

These are the Show's and Picnic's that are already Set.

List of Show's and Picnic's that dates are not set yet

Jimmy's Sherman Latin Car Show

Shorty's 97.9 The Beat Car Show

Dirty Joe's car Show

ODESSA TX SUPER CAR SHOW

Hoptoberfest Picnic (usually 1st week of Oct)

Low Low's Picnic


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 24 2007, 08:41 PM~7766447
> *WEGO Tour show dates
> 
> (Past)3/18 - LMPevents 3rd Annual Show in Dallas, TX (Fair Park) (FULL POINTS)
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

My mom's a hottie, just thought everyone should know :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 27 2007, 04:11 PM~7787725
> *My mom's a hottie, just thought everyone should know  :biggrin:
> *


I have to give her money for writing this. :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Apr 29 2007, 08:30 AM~7795759
> *I have to give her money for writing this. :biggrin:
> *


LOL I guess mom...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 27 2007, 06:11 PM~7787725
> *My mom's a hottie, just thought everyone should know  :biggrin:
> *


seen her in person.. already knew.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 30 2007, 10:41 AM~7802593
> *seen her in person..  already knew.
> 
> 
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 30 2007, 09:41 AM~7802593
> *seen her in person..  already knew.
> 
> 
> *


I pay him too. :biggrin:


----------



## CarShowCutie (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@May 1 2007, 04:31 PM~7813022
> *I pay him too. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: Yeah yeah yeah... that's why you got your cute pictures on here huh.... :roflmao:

Just admit it, you know your hot...


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)




----------



## CarShowCutie (Apr 15, 2007)

Cool


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@May 1 2007, 05:31 PM~7813022
> *I pay him too. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: you said the $ was a gift.. now i feel cheap and used. :angry:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 3 2007, 07:59 PM~7830547
> *:uh:  you said the $ was a gift..  now i feel cheap and used.  :angry:
> *


Don't worry you'll give me my money back when you win some money gambling.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@May 4 2007, 06:18 PM~7836379
> *Don't worry you'll give me my money back when you win some money gambling.
> *


 :uh: trippin


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

How do you get updates on who's ahead on this WEGO tour? People want to know and I don't want to give them wrong information.


----------



## ASP_Productions (Apr 17, 2007)

I'd recommend checking out the WEGO website:

1. Go to www.wegoweb.org.

2. Click on the WWT logo. (The one on the left.)

3. On the left hand side, click on *WWT Standings*. (I see it doesn't have the point totals from Austin yet, but I bet it will soon.)

*Next show on the tour - <a href=\'http://www.aspcarshow.com\' target=\'_blank\'>June 3 at Reliant Arena in Houston</a>!*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC = 53 1/2 points :0


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

IT's not updated after the Austin show yet...it should be up this afternoon!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 9 2007, 02:46 PM~7868144
> *IT's not updated after the Austin show yet...it should be up this afternoon!
> *


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

These are the tour championship and club championship standings after 2 shows....The 2 winners of these 2 classes will receive $2,500 plus the crystal cup at the Los Magnificos Show on November 4th (must be competing at the final show to win)
*TOUR CHAMPIONSHIP 
RANK- NAME - POINTS 
1st A2Z Limo - "Rollin Malo" 404.5 
2nd Mario Rodriguez - Rollerz Only 382.5 
3rd Richard Becerra - Phaylanx 339.0 
4th Corey Smith - Distinctive Touch 334.5 
5th Getral Dwayne Grey - Insanity 328.5
6th Jorge Lopez - Intokablez 319.5 
7th Trinidad Flores - Bajito Onda 314
8th Stanley Rivera - Rollerz Only 314 
9th Pablo Di Paola - Team Ace-It 297 
10th A2Z Limos (50's Car) 280.5 

CLUB CHAMPIONSHIP 
NAME - POINTS 
1st Dallas Lowriders 56 
2nd Ghetto Dreams 44 
3rd Rollerz Only 39 
4th D-Town Bombs 29 
t5th Boulevard Aces 27 
t5th Estilo 27 
7th Slab City 24 
8th Outkast 22 
9th Estrella 17 
10th 8 clubs tied at 16*

For the individual class standings, visit WEGOWEB.org


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Just remember, every show makes a difference...and just because you missed one show, you aren't out of the running! There are a lot of shows on the tour!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

how can i get a copy of my judge sheet?


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 9 2007, 05:03 PM~7869828
> *These are the tour championship and club championship standings after 2 shows....The 2 winners of these 2 classes will receive $2,500 plus the crystal cup at the Los Magnificos Show on November 4th (must be competing at the final show to win)
> 7th Slab City  24  </span></span>
> 8th Outkast 22
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THE ONLY CAR CLUB REPP'IN HOUSTON


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@May 11 2007, 02:11 PM~7884038
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: THE ONLY CAR CLUB REPP'IN HOUSTON
> *


I barely realized that... :0


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Score sheets cost $10....no actually, email me your entry # and I will look it up for you!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 11 2007, 06:23 PM~7885345
> *Score sheets cost $10....no actually, email me your entry # and I will look it up for you!
> *


pm sent,thanx


----------



## SilentBob (May 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SilentBob (May 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm working with Jon to get the model show this Sunday on the Wego tour. I'm still begging. :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Jon put the model show on the tour :worship:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 15 2007, 05:24 PM~7910979
> *Jon put the model show on the tour :worship:
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD IDEA :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 15 2007, 06:24 PM~7910979
> *Jon put the model show on the tour :worship:
> *


Humm. I like models, car, models, what a combination.. . :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@May 15 2007, 05:34 PM~7910296
> *I'm working with Jon to get the model show this Sunday on the Wego tour.  I'm still begging.  :biggrin:
> *


i'll try to make any event you'll be at.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2007, 08:17 PM~7933825
> *i'll try to make any event you'll be at.
> *


Great, so you can pay me my money :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@May 15 2007, 03:34 PM~7910296
> *I'm working with Jon to get the model show this Sunday on the Wego tour.  I'm still begging.  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, it's been approved. My model show is part of the WEGO tour. 1/2 point per model. :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 15 2007, 09:19 PM~7912359
> *Humm. I like models, car, models, what a combination.. . :cheesy:
> *


LOL Your silly! :biggrin:


----------



## AMBITIONZ (Apr 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 9 2007, 07:03 PM~7869828
> *These are the tour championship and club championship standings after 2 shows....The 2 winners of these 2 classes will receive $2,500 plus the crystal cup at the Los Magnificos Show on November 4th (must be competing at the final show to win)
> 10th 8 clubs tied at 16</span></span>For the individual class standings, visit WEGOWEB.org
> *


I HOPE KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE C.C. IS ONE OF THE 8 CLUBS :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

Next stop Dallas,Texas August 5th Lady Luck Car Show :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE THERE ALL NIGHT LONG!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Nest Show is in Dallas, TX on August 5th....


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh great Dallas, Big A owes me a dinner for my birthday.


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Hey WEGO, I need to get a hold of you, give me a call!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

SHOW 5: (HALF POINTS)









SHOW 6: (HALF POINTS)









SHOW 7: (HALF POINTS)
Austin, TX on September 16th....

SHOW 8: (HALF POINTS)


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Please come support Fidel Sanchez from Latin Image fundraiser

Saturday, Aug. 4th
Palmer's Ice House
I10 and Wayside
11 am - 5 pm
BBQ plates $6


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Talked to Gloria today and she said Fidel is doing well. She also said Lowrider Magazine might go over to Palmers on Saturday and do a write up on Fidel and the Houston car club support. I'm going to try and get in touch with Edger and see if he knows anything about this. If they are coming it would be nice to have some cars out there. 

Attention Houston Car Clubs


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

4 shows done...6 to go....things are about to really heat up!


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jul 31 2007, 05:28 AM~8434557
> *SHOW 5: (HALF POINTS)
> 
> 
> ...


Correction show# 5 is a Full Points Show!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

On behalf of The People's Choice and LMPevents, we would like to thank all of the car clubs, bike clubs and solo riders that attended the show this Sunday. I want to thank the ULA for representing a fellow member. I know that it was extremely hot, but it seem like we all survived. I look forward to doing another car show at Lady Luck that will be bigger and better!!! Thanks again and see you at the next stop on the WEGO Tour. :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

On behalf of The People's Choice and LMPevents, we would like to thank all of the car clubs, bike clubs and solo riders that attended the show this Sunday. I want to thank the ULA for representing a fellow member. I know that it was extremely hot, but it seem like we all survived. I look forward to doing another car show at Lady Luck that will be bigger and better!!! Thanks again and see you at the next stop on the WEGO Tour. :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The standings after the Longview show will be posted tonight....get ready!!!


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 14 2007, 05:40 AM~8549418
> *The standings after the Longview show will be posted tonight....get ready!!!
> *




what up jon.


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

Next Stop on the WEGO WORLD TOUR!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Here it is...the official standings after the Longview show. 








Please remember, the Tour Champion is not eligible to also win a Class Championship. That means, if the tour ended today, Mario Rodriguez would be the Tour Champion, but he would not be able to win the Radical Champion. So, Getral Dwayne Grey would be the Radical Champion.

Congrats to everyone who is on the list...there is a lot of competition out there. This week's movers were Dallas Lowriders (they opened a slight lead), Estilo (lots of guys are moving up), and Oak Cliff.

See you guys in Bryan on September 2nd...


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 15 2007, 07:06 AM~8558872
> *Here it is...the official standings after the Longview show.
> 
> 
> ...



_*HOW DID I GET BUMPED DOWN A CLASS, I WAS IN SEMI CUSTOM ,NOW IM IN MILD!!!!*_ :uh: :uh: # 3 IN MILD CUSTOM???? :uh: :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

You should have been in mild all along, apparently somehow we had you in mild at the Dallas Show on March 19th, and it was never corrected. I looked at the points and you would be in 3rd place either way. You have an incredible car, but it is definitely mild custom

On this note, please remember the rules state that you will be placed based on what class you are in at the end of the year. That means if you are in 1st place in Mild and you add a major body mod, your points would be shifted into semi custom. A good example would be the A2Z Limo's 50's car that is in 2nd place in the mild class. If he added a major mod before the next show, he would slide up into 1st in the semi class. 

Finally, there was a mistake in the hop points. Jose Medrano (aka Chochee) had signed up once as Jose Medrano and once as Chochee. We had to combine these scores to get his correct points.

This illustrates the need to sign up using the same name at each show. Name is a major key in keeping this organized.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I need your help. I want to have a bike build off at the Los Magnificos car show on November 4th. The entries have to be bikes built by a team of kids. Like an after school program or an art program during school or even a community center. The main idea is to get kids to work together as a team. Do you all know anyone that has a program like that. I talked to Chino with Juiced already and his class at Marshall middle school is doing it, but I need at least 2 more entries. I'm thinking of the winning group getting $500.00 to go to their program. The winner will be picked by the people entering the car show. Like a peoples choice type award. On Sunday the groups can put their bikes up for sale (if they want) to get money for their next project.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Things I got donated for the bike build off at the krazy Toy car show.

Paint Job - Sic713Kustoms 
Paint Job - The Candy Man in San Antonio, TX
Paint Job - Last Minute Customs
$20 - The Beat 713

Looks like we have enough paint jobs. Anyone have any bike parts you want to donate? Call me @ 832 654-8225.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT Bryan Texas next stop....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

visit our page to hear radio ad.....








:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:LIST OF CLUBS THAT CONTACTED ME PLANNING TO ATTEND:

FIRME
EMPIRE
HYPNOTIZED
KRAZY TOYZ
DE LA RAZA
BAYOU CITY
PLAYERS PARADISE
ROLLERZ ONLY
LATIN STYLE
SIDESHOW
ESTRELLA
TRUE EMINENCE
HOUSTON STYLES
HALO
PNEUMATIK
LEGIONS
BONAFIDE
EXCLUSIVE
LA COMPANIA
KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE
SLAB KINGS
SLABS 2 DUBZ
SUENOS BAJOS
LATIN ROLLERZ



IF I MISSED YOU ...ADD YOUR NAME TO THE LIST....


----------



## D-Town Bombs C.C. (May 9, 2006)

D-Town Bombs will be in the house :biggrin:  

FIRME
EMPIRE
HYPNOTIZED
KRAZY TOYZ
DE LA RAZA
BAYOU CITY
PLAYERS PARADISE
ROLLERZ ONLY
LATIN STYLE
SIDESHOW
ESTRELLA
TRUE EMINENCE
HOUSTON STYLES
HALO
PNEUMATIK
LEGIONS
BONAFIDE
EXCLUSIVE
LA COMPANIA
KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE
SLAB KINGS
SLABS 2 DUBZ
SUENOS BAJOS
LATIN ROLLERZ
D-Town Bombs


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Town Bombs C.C._@Aug 23 2007, 02:27 PM~8625869
> *D-Town Bombs will be in the house  :biggrin:
> 
> FIRME
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

getting ready for the 2nd


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ill be at the rest of the shows upgrading after each one. im trying to move out of mild custom. how many modifications do i need


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Aug 25 2007, 12:56 AM~8637349
> *ill be at the rest of the shows upgrading after each one. im trying to move out of mild custom. how many modifications do i need
> *


You would need 1 major modification to move up to Semi. www.wegoweb.org Check out the site it will give you more details on what is consider major/ minor modifications. Thanks


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

NEXT STOP!!!








:biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

we are ready!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> NEXT STOP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]
HARD KANDY KUSTOMZ WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

TTT Bryan, Texas are you ready?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

YES SIR!!!!!!!!!.........THERE IS A BUZZ HERE ABOUT THE SHOW.... :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Show #6 (the Royal Touch show in Bryan, TX) was a huge success! Tons of cars, tons of people, and tons of fun! 

Here are the updated standings:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=354413&st=240

Thank you and all the judges for working so hard in the hot sun!!!! You guys had your hands full yesterday.....ya'll did a great job!!! Next year will be bigger and better!!!! Thank you John for including us in the tour......


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

pics of the show are on streetseen.com, our forum on here, and on houstonlowridercouncil.com........


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

> pics of the show are on streetseen.com, our forum on here, and on houstonlowridercouncil.com........


 :biggrin: 

Here are the updated standings after the Royal Touch Show:








[/quote]


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Let me know if you need help packing up on Saturday. I'll be more than happy to help out. Good luck to all in Austin.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEGOWEB.ORG_@Sep 6 2007, 01:18 PM~8730687
> *
> 
> 
> ...



so ready for the show


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Even though I am still awake after leaving the house this morning at 3:30am for the car show...I'm glad to post the updated WWT Standings....only 3 shows left!









We had a great time out in Austin and wanted to thank everyone for their support. 

5 people have made it to every show so far, so congrats to Corey Smith, Stephanie Lopez, Dominic Stafford, Jorge Lopez, and Jamie Zapien....we appreciate the support!


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

Next Stop Waco... :biggrin:


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

Next Stop Waco... :biggrin:


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WEGOWEB.ORG_@Sep 17 2007, 09:48 PM~8813718
> *Next Stop Waco... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Good luck Jon, We'll be working in Houston again.......... We are missing all the fun.


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

T T T


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ILL BE IN WACO


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

The way things are starting to look....me too. Unless something magical happens by the time I get home at 6pm today. Thats my cutoff.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*HERE ARE THE UPDATED STANDINGS!!!*











DON'T FORGET, THERE ARE ONLY 2 SHOWS LEFT!!!!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Uh oh that tour champ is gonna be a close one! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 1 2007, 10:50 AM~8907340
> *Uh oh that tour champ is gonna be a close one! Good luck everyone!
> *


Semi custom and the hop is close too.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

25 more days and the doors open to set up for the 25th anniversary car show and WEGO tour. I'm so excited. Don't forget pre-registeration is $25 this year.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

nice i am going to the show.. nov. 4.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 10 2007, 04:00 PM~8971037
> *nice i am going to the show.. nov. 4.
> *


We'll be looking for you. :uh:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 10 2007, 08:42 PM~8972818
> *We'll be looking for you. :uh:
> *



you should not have a hard time finding me .. did i say something wrong :dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 4 2007, 05:40 PM~8933793
> *Semi custom and the hop is close too.
> *


 hop shouldn't b that close after the juice car show   :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

More pictures from the Waco TX WWT Show by Estrella Car Club


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Who's next (car show) on the WEGO tour?


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 3 2007, 06:54 AM~8701168
> *Show #6 (the Royal Touch show in Bryan, TX) was a huge success!  Tons of cars, tons of people, and tons of fun!
> 
> Here are the updated standings:
> ...


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 1 2007, 08:19 AM~8906224
> *HERE ARE THE UPDATED STANDINGS!!!
> 
> 
> ...


both in h-town right???


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey Jon, give us information on the next car show on the WEGO tour.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Can't figure out how to put the Juice flyer on here. :angry:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Just a lil help...


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 24 2007, 12:52 PM~9074002
> *Just a lil help...
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT IS THE BEST OF SHOW MONEY 500?????/


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Not sure about best of show...call the number on the flyer and they will give you the info.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 7 2007, 07:19 AM~7197399
> *Here is a preliminary show list:
> 
> 3/18 - LMPevents 3rd Annual Show in Dallas, TX (Fair Park) (FULL POINTS)
> ...


YOU NEED TO MAKE THIS TOUR BIGGER AND COVER MORE STATES. PEOPLE ARE GOING TO GET TIRED OF GOING TO YOUR SHOWS AND SEEING THE SAME TEXAS CARS. YOU SHOULD AT LEAST DO A FEW STATES IN THE WEST.


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

WORKING ON THAT FOR YOU BRO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 25 2007, 10:28 PM~9086253
> *YOU NEED TO MAKE THIS TOUR BIGGER AND COVER MORE STATES. PEOPLE ARE GOING TO GET TIRED OF GOING TO YOUR SHOWS AND SEEING THE SAME TEXAS CARS. YOU SHOULD AT LEAST DO A FEW STATES IN THE WEST.
> *



oooh that will be exciting....but would it be beneficial?? If you swing by Georgia, would anyone from Georgia be enticed to follow whole tour through to Tx!?? I am thinking making it regional....Like East Coast WWT, West Coast WWT and Third Coast WWT each with its own tour and Regional champ and then an Uber car Show for a National Title. Because if the tour gets too big it will dissuade the smaller guy because it will be difficult to stay on top....or at least thats my opinion....there is also nothing wrong with a little tough competition. :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I hate that the day job is gonna make me miss this sunday's show :angry:


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

3 classes got a little tighter after the Juiced Show! (Semi Custom, Hop, and Club of the Year)


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I am ready for Sunday!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 29 2007, 06:47 PM~9109921
> *I am ready for Sunday!! :biggrin:
> *


x1000000000


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

TTT FOR SUNDAY!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 29 2007, 09:21 PM~9110751
> *x1000000000
> *


Damn thats pretty friggin ready there Boiler!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 30 2007, 09:14 AM~9113553
> *Damn thats pretty friggin ready there Boiler!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Getting so excited. hno:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Thursday!! Thats its.....Tomorrow either calling in sick or doing a half day...after that my weekend will revolve around Car Show related activities...preparing camera equipment, getting bros car from shop, waiting in line, etc etc.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Another hustler. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

steady on the grind...well my grind.

Oh and yeah the boss said if you get all your stuff done its cool, we'll see...I was like... "uh...I am telling you that I need to leave, not if its ok to leave." So Imma work double pace today to get it all done today and close things out for an early dismissal tomorrow.

Hope the xB is ready before then so I can snap some shots of it....since M3 Graphics is right down the street from work.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Can wait for all my hugs this Sunday. That's what I like about the car show people, they are all so friendly.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Nov 2 2007, 03:22 PM~9141109
> *:biggrin: ttt
> *


Don't be trying to look to cute. I don't want any problems at the show. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:  



A Los Magnificos Teaser - Come out today to the show to catch it all The music, the cars and the ladies!!




























Some Behind the scenes preparations for Travieso 64 at MARCUSTOMS Air & Hydraulic Suspension:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 4 2007, 08:10 AM~9150536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice.... were did you git the xb 3 pice grills from


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for your support in caming to the car show. The WEGO tour was like a big New Years Eve party. Lots of Happy people leaving the building. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 5 2007, 09:23 AM~9156931
> *Thanks for your support in caming to the car show. The WEGO tour was like a big New Years Eve party.  Lots of Happy people leaving the building.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



Yeah...one thing for sure....I had confetti EVERYWHERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 5 2007, 08:25 AM~9156942
> *Yeah...one thing for sure....I had confetti EVERYWHERE!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Everywhere :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

yup.....EVERYWHERE....I got caught in the crossfire. Just found some in my wallet somehow.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 5 2007, 10:42 AM~9158022
> *yup.....EVERYWHERE....I got caught in the crossfire.  Just found some in my wallet somehow.
> *


Save it for next year. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 5 2007, 02:31 PM~9159406
> *Save it for next year.  :biggrin:
> *



:0 umm maybe I'd like some fresh confetti next year.....and shoot streamers out of canons at people too hehehehe


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 5 2007, 03:46 PM~9160441
> *:0  umm maybe I'd like some fresh confetti next year.....and shoot streamers out of canons at people too hehehehe
> *


I'll write that down. Yeah!


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

when are the final scores going to be posted


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

Los Magnificos-------- a great way to end a badass tour


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Much props goes out 2 all who helped with the WEGO Tour this year...I know it took a lot of work 2 kick this thing off right, but im tellin u as a spectator and as a contestant in most of the tour...I only missed 2 shows, one cause i hadnt heard about the tour just yet, and the other because i had personal issues, but i do know that a lot of work and time was put into the tour, and i know there was no profit from the tour, but i promise it will pay off in the end...Much respect goes out 2 Jon and Tim and everybody else who has helped make this tour memoriable...This tour has brought back much love for the lifestyle, and has brought people who enjoy it 2gether 4 the cause....I have gained a few friends from the tour, and much respect 2 everyone apart of the tour...This tour has been a great experience, and much respect for all the winners, and for all the people that have showed along side myself through the tour...Im true 2 this lifestyle, not new 2 this lifestyle, and that has been proven, cause the people who are true 2 lowriding has given much support throughout this tour...Just wanted 2 give much props 2 everybody who helped with the WEGO Tour, and I really cant wait til next year...Much RESPECT


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Final standings should be posted by tomorrow....I needed a day to recover....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

a day to recover?!?! Jon you are getting soft....I got the 500 plus pics online like u promised them I would....Who needs sleep anyway!?!?! hahahahah ah ah ha ha zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


ok ok ....the 500 plus pictures are up in the Los Magnificos pt 1 - pt 4 galleries on my website.

NMEIMAGE.COM


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

A few more pics....now go visit site!!!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks Alby for not sleeping, but honestly Jon did not sleep for 3 days. I was really worried about him and Joey. I'm sure Tim didn't get much sleep either and then having to drive to Dallas. Thanks Tim. I adopted some good kids. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 6 2007, 09:01 AM~9166006
> *Thanks Alby for not sleeping, but honestly Jon did not sleep for 3 days.  I was really worried about him and Joey.  I'm sure Tim didn't get much sleep either and then having to drive to Dallas.  Thanks Tim.  I adopted some good kids.  :biggrin:
> *



No problema....it was tiring but the sense of self fulfillment once you've accomplished a goal outweighs the lack of sleep....to a certain extent anyway. I only pulled one all nighter without sleep this weekend and that was from Friday til Saturday at setup. Spent the night at Marcustoms shop


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 6 2007, 12:03 AM~9164680
> *Much props goes out 2 all who helped with the WEGO Tour this year...I know it took a lot of work 2 kick this thing off right, but im tellin u as a spectator and as a contestant in most of the tour...I only missed 2 shows, one cause i hadnt heard about the tour just yet, and the other because i had personal issues, but i do know that a lot of work and time was put into the tour, and i know there was no profit from the tour, but i promise it will pay off in the end...Much respect goes out 2 Jon and Tim and everybody else who has helped make this tour memoriable...This tour has brought back much love for the lifestyle, and has brought people who enjoy it 2gether 4 the cause....I have gained a few friends from the tour, and much respect 2 everyone apart of the tour...This tour has been a great experience, and much respect for all the winners, and for all the people that have showed along side myself through the tour...Im true 2 this lifestyle, not new 2 this lifestyle, and that has been proven, cause the people who are true 2 lowriding has given much support throughout this tour...Just wanted 2 give much props 2 everybody who helped with the WEGO Tour, and I really cant wait til next year...Much RESPECT
> *


x2


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Whats good homie.... :biggrin: :biggrin: ...hopefully see everybody next year on da tour

here sum pics from da show.....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2007, 02:11 AM~9165363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i hope all of our club goes to all the wwt shows.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 6 2007, 08:30 PM~9171219
> *i hope all of our club goes to all the wwt shows.
> *


I hope so too. It was fun..........


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Ok, I finally got a chance to sleep...here are the final results from the tour:









I wanted to take this chance to thank everyone that came out to any of the shows this year, and especially those who made an effort to support it. I always have stated the goal of the tour was to pump back up the car show scene (and it starts here in Texas), and I believe we were successful in doing so for our first year. This is a tour by lowriders and for lowriders! 

Hopefully (sponsorships permitting), we will offer even more prizes than this year!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Whoa, that was close!


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

AND I JUST HEARD THAT LRM IS DOWN TO 7 SHOWS THIS COMING YEAR :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 7 2007, 08:04 AM~9174317
> *Ok, I finally got a chance to sleep...here are the final results from the tour:
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats everybody!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 7 2007, 08:04 AM~9174317
> *Ok, I finally got a chance to sleep...here are the final results from the tour:
> 
> 
> ...



It was exciting to play even a small role in it. Thanks for having faith in my 
abilities.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 7 2007, 07:57 AM~9174287
> *I hope so too.  It was fun..........
> *


yes it was.


----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

*1st. Wego Show In Dallas. March 18th
<img src=\'http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m45/intokablez/DSC02853.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

2nd. Wego show ...Cinco de Mayo car show in Austin Tx 5/6
<img src=\'http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m45/intokablez/100_0085.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m45/intokablez/100_0089.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

3rd. Wego show Party 104.9 show in Houston Tx 6/3
<img src=\'http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m45/intokablez/DSC03004.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m45/intokablez/DSC03033.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

4th. Wego show Lady Luck Dallas Tx 8/5 No pics/ no camera.....

5th. Wego show 3rd. Annual Show and Shine Long View Tx.. 8/11
<img src=\'http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m45/intokablez/DSC03123_0027_027.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

6th. Wego Show Royal Touch Car Show In Bryan Tx 9/2
<img src=\'http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z55/CLO1623/DSC00385.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

7th. Wego show Fiestas Patrias Austin Tx 9/16
<img src=\'http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z55/CLO1623/DSC00483.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z55/CLO1623/DSC00506.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

8th. Wego show Estrella Show Waco Tx 9/30
<img src=\'http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z55/CLO1623/DSC00523.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z55/CLO1623/DSC00507.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

9th. Wego show Juiced c.c show Houston Tx 10/28
WILL POST TOMORROW!!*


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

See ya next year! :biggrin:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>For ONLY $10.00 you can have your own personal copy of the 2008 Magnificos Calendar... 

Anyone interested please call Tim Walls A*K*A "The People's Choice"

He will be selling them this Thursday at the ULA meeting......

They are ONLY $10.00.........

What are you waiting for.........
Get your copy before they are gone.............

thanks for your support ...........</span>

(The calendar was made possible by sponsors such as M3 Graphics, <span style=\'color:green\'>Hard Kandy Kustomz, Sakari Bar & Grill, Auto Sound Solutions, Cavalino Tequila, La Paletera, Mark's Paving, Remco Insurance, Bubbles Car Wash, Krome Dome and many more.)

A PORTION OF THE SALES WILL BENEFIT THE HELEN CARMONA SCHOLARSHIP FUND AWARDED EACH YEAR DURING THE LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW.*


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Good job :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

damn rick you pulled this one out from last year...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 29 2008, 02:20 PM~12006556
> *damn rick you pulled this one out from last year...
> *


lol he got me though i was all readin it .. :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

hahaha. i was bored.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 29 2008, 02:46 PM~12006822
> *hahaha.  i was bored.
> *


but ey i wanna get one of them calendars lol i wonder if they 5 dollars now since 08 is basically over now


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 29 2008, 08:01 PM~12010078
> *but ey i wanna get one of them calendars lol i wonder if they 5 dollars now since 08 is basically over now
> *



sell you mine for the low price of 25$


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 29 2008, 09:03 PM~12010103
> *sell you mine for the low price of 25$
> *


k post it up on ebay and ill get it


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 29 2008, 08:20 PM~12010267
> *k post it up on ebay and ill get it
> *



word. i forgot i have to sell it for a little more then that. maybe around 50$ ms dani signed it.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 6 2007, 12:03 AM~9164680
> *Much props goes out 2 all who helped with the WEGO Tour this year...I know it took a lot of work 2 kick this thing off right, but im tellin u as a spectator and as a contestant in most of the tour...I only missed 2 shows, one cause i hadnt heard about the tour just yet, and the other because i had personal issues, but i do know that a lot of work and time was put into the tour, and i know there was no profit from the tour, but i promise it will pay off in the end...Much respect goes out 2 Jon and Tim and everybody else who has helped make this tour memoriable...This tour has brought back much love for the lifestyle, and has brought people who enjoy it 2gether 4 the cause....I have gained a few friends from the tour, and much respect 2 everyone apart of the tour...This tour has been a great experience, and much respect for all the winners, and for all the people that have showed along side myself through the tour...Im true 2 this lifestyle, not new 2 this lifestyle, and that has been proven, cause the people who are true 2 lowriding has given much support throughout this tour...Just wanted 2 give much props 2 everybody who helped with the WEGO Tour, and I really cant wait til next year...Much RESPECT
> *




damn so long ago :biggrin: .... a great beginning 2 the future..


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 29 2008, 10:20 PM~12011659
> *damn so long ago :biggrin: .... a great beginning 2 the future..
> *


x2


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 7 2007, 07:04 AM~9174317
> *Ok, I finally got a chance to sleep...here are the final results from the tour:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that is a great payout all spread out to call out some clean rides in Street and not only radical. That is great I hope this kind of layout moves over to AZ next year there has been some clean ass street rides in the past that deserves there cash awards as well.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Oct 29 2008, 11:03 PM~12012077
> *Damn that is a great payout all spread out to call out some clean rides in Street and not only radical. That is great I hope this kind of layout moves over to AZ next year there has been some clean ass street rides in the past that deserves there cash awards as well.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

1 time for back in the day


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 30 2008, 12:52 PM~12016615
> *1 time for back in the day
> 
> 
> ...


     :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 7 2007, 07:04 AM~9174317
> *Ok, I finally got a chance to sleep...here are the final results from the tour:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 7 2007, 09:04 AM~9174317
> *Ok, I finally got a chance to sleep...here are the final results from the tour:
> 
> 
> ...


niceee


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------

